# Does your hedgie like to be pet?



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm a new hog mommy and I'm the process of bonding with my little guy. 

I realize when I "pet" (run my hands down his back and scratch between his quills a bit) his quills he stops trying to run for cover, lowers his quills (because he's a hissing mess like all new babies) and just stops and leaves his head untucked and just hangs out there not moving or hissing or anything. To me it seems like he enjoys it (especially because he lets me touch closer to his head when he's getting pet)

So basically I was just curious if this was normal for all hedgies or just mine? Or perhaps the not moving is actually a sign that he hates it??


----------



## QueenB's-momma (Jan 4, 2015)

Haha I often wonder this of my little girl too. I'm thinking it depends on her mood since sometimes she'll run to me and if I don't pet her she'll nudge me and stare expectantly like "Excuse you, why are you not showering me with love?!" But I know other times I'll pet her and she'll wriggle away. Probably just depends on their personality and mood


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Once I start petting Tulsi's head, she calms down and sprawls out. Sometimes she jumps for a while before settling down, but usually she loves the attention. I agree that it depends on the personality and mood. Some hedgehogs would rather not be pet at all while others relish in it. Sometimes they may not be in the mood and that's ok.  If your hedgie didn't like what you were doing you'd know in an instant. :lol: He'd probably start hissing and jumping.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

If he isn't acting mad with you then he probably likes it. I have two hedgehogs at the moment and they both make it very well known when they want me to get lost.


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've had my guy a week now and I'd say it depends on his mood. Sometimes he just wants to run, but for the most part he seems to enjoy being pet. He's even already let me start rubbing his nose and ears without hiding his face.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine sort of likes it then suddenly pops and then goes back to liking it. He also seems to like pushing his face against my thumb if I have him on his back, this makes his face look all squished up and super cute


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgie lovess being pet and getting back massages. I actually have a video of it on Bean's tumblr.


----------

